# Bringing TV from Dubai back to USA



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a Samsung TV in Dubai, and I want to bring it back to the USA. The voltage (110-240V) and frequency (50-60 Hz) is fine for both Dubai and USA. 

What I don’t know about is the tuner. UAE uses the PAL system, and USA uses NTSC. However, the connection is always through a local cable box.

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Unless this is some sort of "magical" tv, I don't understand how it is feasible to ship back such an item...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a similar problem....I wanted to ship a TV from Canada to Brazil. Brazil uses PAL and Japanese standards for HDMI

Long story short, I bought one in Brazil.

There is a workaround. Buy a converter. Costs around 130 bucks.

Pal to NTSC Video Converter | pal ntsc video converter, ntsc to pal video converter, HDMI video converter


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

check if your TV is a multi system TV, a la "magical TV" which has both NTSC & PAL systems, then you shouldnt have a problem playing it anywhere.


----------



## Fullalove (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess in that case I should have no problem with a UK TV in Dubai? (PAL here)


----------

